# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Ήρθε επιτέλους

## IscarioTis

Μετα απο 4 μερες αναμονης ηρθε το καινουργιο σπιτακι 



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά τα κλουβιά έχουν γίνει ανάρπαστα πραγματικά! Καλορίζικο και καλογέμιστο!  ::

----------


## IscarioTis

Θελω να εχουν χωρο να ριχνουν καμια σβουρα οταν το θελουν ρε παιδι μου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Καλορίζικο!

----------


## Soulaki

Καλορίζικο, και να το χαρούν, τα μικρούλια σου.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ βολικό κλουβακι. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Έχουν ωραίες διαστάσεις αν θυμάμαι καλά, το μόνο μείον είναι ότι δεν βγαίνει η κάτω σχάρα...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos-mo

Χρηστο με πατέντα που έχουμε αναλύσει σε άλλο θέμα δειχνουμε τον τρόπο που βγαίνει η σχάρα... και είναι πολύ εύκολο..

----------


## sterba2

με το καλο να γεμισει με τα φιλαρακια σου...76αρα ειναι??tasos-mo σε ποιο θεμα ειναι η πατεντα?

----------


## IscarioTis

το ζευγαρακι θα μπει μεσα.ναι Στεργιε 76αρα ειναι.επισης οι πατηθρες που εχει μεσα το κλουβι ειναι παρα πολυ χοντρες δεν ξερω το λογο αλλα οταν κανονισουμε καφε και καποιος-α που εχει παπαγαλους και τις θελει πολυ ευχαριστως να τις δωσω αποκλειεται να τις χρησιμοποιησω εγω,ποτε μην λες ποτε βεβαια  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

τι τιμη εχει;γιατι ειμαι σε αναζητηση κλουβιου,παιρνει εξωτερικη φωλια;αν μπορεις να μου πεις απο που το αγορασες εστω με pm αν δεν μπορεις δημοσια,ευχαριστω

----------


## krisp

> Χρηστο με πατέντα που έχουμε αναλύσει σε άλλο θέμα δειχνουμε τον τρόπο που βγαίνει η σχάρα... και είναι πολύ εύκολο..





> tasos-mo σε ποιο θεμα ειναι η πατεντα?


*tasos-mo*, θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μάθω..  :Happy0062:

----------


## Efthimis98

> τι τιμη εχει;γιατι ειμαι σε αναζητηση κλουβιου,παιρνει εξωτερικη φωλια;αν μπορεις να μου πεις απο που το αγορασες εστω με pm αν δεν μπορεις δημοσια,ευχαριστω


Η πληροφορία αυτή να σταλεί μέσω π.μ. παιδιά. Όχι δημόσια. 
Η τιμή του εξαρτάται από το που θα την αγοράσεις, αν την παραγγείλεις online ή την ψάξεις σε καταστήματα πώλησης ζώων. Τη βρίσκεις από 25 έως και 35 ευρώ. Ναι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις εξωτερική φωλιά.

----------


## lagoudakis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagoudakis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. ...όλα οκ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos-mo

> με το καλο να γεμισει με τα φιλαρακια σου...76αρα ειναι??tasos-mo σε ποιο θεμα ειναι η πατεντα?





> *tasos-mo*, θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μάθω..


*Βοηθεια για αγορα κλουβας*Δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται... Δεν το έχω με αυτά τα θέματα.. συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση..
Παιδιά να το δοκιμάσετε,ειναι πολύ εύκολο και αξίζει.. εκτός από τεράστια γίνεται και πολύ λειτουργική με την πατέντα..

----------

